# Going to Aluminum 4 blade from SS 3 blade



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

Nobody....? I must have picked the right few props. I Ching says to go with 13.4 by 15, so we'll see how it does.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I hit a rock a few years ago and it destroyed everything. My motor had a severely bent prop shaft, Damaged lower seals and the power head was destroyed from a bent crank, bearings and the bearing materiel went into the cylinders. Thank god for insurance!


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I hit a rock a few years ago and it destroyed everything. My motor had a severely bent prop shaft, Damaged lower seals and the power head was destroyed from a bent crank, bearings and the bearing materiel went into the cylinders. Thank god for insurance!


Ouch, that must have hurt! I'd hate to go through that.

I put the 13.4 by 15 " prop on yesterday. Definitely improved steering responsiveness, slightly quicker to get on plane, and was able to stay on plane as low as about 18 mph, so definitely an improvement, may be able to improve that a bit by playing with trim/engine height. Lost a few mph top end. I'd still like to be able to stay on plane a little slower so may try the 13 by 17" prop or add a compression plate.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a 4 blade Mercury Trophy 21p that's just waiting for a test day. I wonder if raising the motor will increase the top speed?


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

It might. I have a hydraulic JP but didn't have a chance yesterday to get engine height and trim completely dialed in for max speed. Based on forum comments, I'm going to call Powertech and see if they have some suggestions. A 4 blade that provides a little more stern lift might be what I need.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I was told my 4 blade has awesome lift. I need to get my jackplate switch replaced before playing with props. There's always something that needs fixing


----------

